
Arrested for expressing support for the Hong Kong democracy movement - abc-xyz
https://old.reddit.com/r/HongKong/comments/dp5422/dont_become_chinese_advice_from_a_chinese/
======
qnsi
I was in Shanghai few years ago and was surprised that our guide was pretty
anti-party. Not sure if what he wrote is legit but it seems very dystopian

